# 

## langdon

powiedzcie mi jakie macie doświadczenia odnośnie wejścia do garażu bezpośrednio z domu?

szukając działki oglądałem też szeregówki w których deweloper odradzał robienie takich drzwi argumentując że czuć później domu zapach benzyny, oleju i spalin.. prawda to?

----------


## beatagl

Ja sama nie mam takiego wejścia ale moi dobrzy znajomi mają takie wejście, dokładnie do wiatrołapu i czasem rzeczywiście czuć zapachy z garażu ale tylko tam, do salonu czy kuchni to się nie przenosi

----------


## Kendra

należy zadbać o dobrą wentylację garażu. no i zadać sobie pytanie, jak długo samochód w tym garażu będzie stał zapalony: wsiadasz - odpalasz i jedziesz, czy wsiadasz- odpalasz-kokosisz się w aucie i poprawiasz wszystko dookoła - jeszcze sms- i ruszasz po 5 minutach  :smile:  Myślę, że nawyki mają większe znaczenie niż sama konstrukcja układu  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

*Kendra* słusznie mówi  :yes:  u mnie między garażem a wiatrołapem jest małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze które stanowi śluzę ale raczej w różnicy temperatur po otwarciu drzwi garażowych niż w zapachu. Mam diesla ( zadbanego), którego absolutnie nic nie czuć! zanim zamkną się duże wrota garażowe to napłynie mnóstwo świeżego powietrza, które zniweluje chwilowo wyrzucane spaliny, oczywiście odpalam i od razu wyjeżdżam.  
Wygoda wysiadania z autka, zwłaszcza małych dzieci, przynoszenia zakupów bez wychodzenia na dwór jest nieoceniona :roll eyes:

----------


## langdon

no właśnie to jest mega wygodne ale poaptrzcie na to z drugiej strony... wrcasz do domu silnik rozgrzny i stygnie w tym garazy i juz nie same spaliny ale wydaje mi się ze może być czuć nieprzyjemne zapachy..

----------


## Elfir

wydaje się. 
Domy to nie są małe blokowe klitki, gdzie każde pomieszczenie jest o 2 kroki od siebie. 
Zwykle garaż połączony jest z wiatrołapem, który stanowi dodatkową śluzę.

----------


## Amelia 2

zapewniam Cie że  normalnego zadbanego samochodu  nie czuć, chyba że się jeździ złomem który kopci i leje olej  :jaw drop: 
garaż ma wentylację i jest od domu odcięty drzwiami - u mnie pełnymi metalowymi antywłamaniowymi takimi samymi jak tylne wyjście z garażu na ogród

----------


## homecactus

Ja mam wejście do garażu z wiatrołapu i nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej.
Nic nie śmierdzi, nawet w wiatrołapie.
Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby wychodzić z garażu na podwórko (i dopiero do domu). 
Z torbami zakupów, itd.
Tak to wysiadam w garażu, sćiagam kurtkę, zakładam klapcie i noszę zakupy "suchą stopą"
o wyciąganiu małych dzieci, np. spoconych po dłuższej podróży zimą nie wspomnę.

pzdr

----------


## CityMatic

> ..... czuć później domu zapach benzyny, oleju i spalin.. prawda to?


Nie czuć mam diesla i pomimo tego, że pracuje nieraz Webasto przy sprawnej wentylacji nie mam nieprzyjemnych zapachów w wiatrołapie a co dopiero w domu.
Drzwi do garażu mam metalowe, ppoż z uszczelką wentylacja garażu grawitacyjna, garaż nieocieplany w garażu wydmuch powietrza zużytego z rekuperatora.

----------


## autorus

Tez mam przejście   z domu  do garażu. 
Garaż  jest obniżony  o ponad 30cm względem  mieszkania właśnie po to aby spaliny nie dostawały się  do domu.

----------


## miciu

Mam przejście z domu do garażu i do tej pory mieliśmy benzyniaka,  nic nie śmierdzi, ale tak jak pisali inni wsiadam, otwieram bramę garażową, odpalam i wyjeżdżam. Śmierdziało trochę (ale tylko w momencie otwierania drzwi) jak mąż coś tam wymieniał i "przygazował", podczas zamkniętych drzwi nic nawet wtedy nie śmierdziało. Drzwi mamy metalowe z uszczelkami, garaż na tym samym poziomie co dom. Ja jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Nefer

Również posiadam drzwi do garażu w wiatrołapie. Czasem parkuje w nim diesel, czasem benzyna. Nic nie śmierdzi, nic nie czuć, więc to raczej urban legend.

----------


## Ifarrg

> garaż nieocieplany w garażu wydmuch powietrza zużytego z rekuperatora.


Nic nie masz ocieplone z zewnątrz, czy nie masz ocieplenia wewnątrz garażu na dom? 

Druga , ważniejsza sprawa - jak długo masz tak zrobiony wywiew z reku? Sprawdza się to? 


Żeby nie było off topu. Ja też mam garaż w bryle, wejście do wiatrołapu i dalej na dom. Myślę, że takie rozmieszczenie jest najbardziej optymalne. Natomiast jakby trzeba było biegac na dwór, to chyba lepiej zbudować niezależny garaż i nie myśleć o ocieplaniach, izolowaniu go itp .

----------


## autorus

Tez mam wywiew reku w garażu.  Ale dopiero  od niedawna.  Ale garaż  ocieplony.

----------


## CityMatic

> Nic nie masz ocieplone z zewnątrz, czy nie masz ocieplenia wewnątrz garażu na dom? .


Garaż w bryle ocieplony od zewnątrz 20 cm grafit i strop 30 cm wełna. Brak CO w garażu




> Druga , ważniejsza sprawa - jak długo masz tak zrobiony wywiew z reku? Sprawdza się to?


3 lata sprawdza się tzn utrzymuje temperaturę zawsze powyżej 0 nawet w największe mrozy, wentylacja grawitacyjna działa na zasadzie odprowadzenia powietrza poza budynek.W garażu cały czas lekkie nadciśnienie - trzeba zamykać drzwi pomiędzy garażem, a domem





> Żeby nie było off topu. Ja też mam garaż w bryle, wejście do wiatrołapu i dalej na dom. Myślę, że takie rozmieszczenie jest najbardziej optymalne. Natomiast jakby trzeba było biegać na dwór, to chyba lepiej zbudować niezależny garaż i nie myśleć o ocieplaniach, izolowaniu go itp .


Też tak myślę

----------


## autorus

Jak zrobiłeś  tą grwitacyjną w garażu? 
Jakie przekroje?

----------


## CityMatic

> Jak zrobiłeś  tą grwitacyjną w garażu? 
> Jakie przekroje?


 :smile: 
2 x 20 cm x 20 cm

----------


## Ifarrg

> 2 x 20 cm x 20 cm


U mnie takie coś nie przejdzie, nie mam komina... 

Zastanawiam się, czy wystarczy w takim wypadku zrobić kratkę w ścianie, czy też jednak przewiercić strop, wstawić spiro i dać wywiew na dach z jakąś dachówką wentylacyjną...

----------


## CityMatic

> Zastanawiam się, czy wystarczy w takim wypadku zrobić kratkę w ścianie, czy też jednak przewiercić strop, wstawić spiro i dać wywiew na dach z jakąś dachówką wentylacyjną...


A jak jest w projekcie - garaż wg przepisów musi posiadać wentylację.

----------


## Ifarrg

> A jak jest w projekcie - garaż wg przepisów musi posiadać wentylację.


Projekt miał wentylację grawitacyjną, ekogroszek itp.... Po zgłębieniu tematu zrezygnowałem z kominów , został tylko do kominka, a piec zastąpiła PC...

----------


## CityMatic

> Projekt miał wentylację grawitacyjną, ekogroszek itp.... Po zgłębieniu tematu zrezygnowałem z kominów , został tylko do kominka, a piec zastąpiła PC...


Ale zmiana sposobu ogrzewania, nie zmienia przepisów dotyczących garaży samochodowych. Niestety prawidłowo musisz przywrócić wentylację garażu, oczywiście niekoniecznie poprzez budowę komina, ale montaż kratek wentylacyjnych o odpowiedniej powierzchni, na odpowiedniej wysokości i odpowiednim miejscu.
Przepisy, przepisy http://www.arslege.pl/wentylacja-garazu/k218/a23255/   ,  ale przede wszystkim Twoje bezpieczeństwo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pieknyromek

Mam garaż w bryle budynku, wejście z garażu bezpośrednio na korytarz i dalej są pokoje i kuchnia. Bez żadnego pomieszczenia pomiędzy typu przedsionek.
Auto stoi w okresie zimowym w garażu. Ja z moim nosem mógłbym nie wyczuć jakiś zapachów z garażu ale skoro przez 3 lata moja żona ze swoim bardzo wyczulonym powonieniem ani razu nic nie powiedziała że czuć coś z garażu to znaczy że nic nie czuć. :yes: 
Oczywiście wjeżdżam przodem do garażu i wyłączam silnik; otwieram bramę i wyjeżdżam, nie odpalam silnika w zamkniętym garażu a komfort wkładania czy wyjmowania rzeczy do auta w środku a nie na podjeździe jest naprawdę duuuży.
I jeszcze jeden powód ale już nie u mnie ale sytuacja u znajomych.
Nie mają przejścia do garażu z domu ale w garażu mają skrzynkę-rozdzielnię z prądem. Brama garażowa na silniczek zasilany prądem. Jak mieli jakąś awarię elektryki to nie mogli się dostać do skrzynki w garażu bo nie mieli prądu aby otworzyć bramę i musieli się jakoś przez okno drabiną dostawać. Także o tym też proszę pamiętać.

----------


## mateo87

To pewnie zależy od wielu czynników, czy faktycznie będzie czuć spaliny, czy nie. Jeśli nie jesteś przekonany, to chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie wiatrołap, a tak poza tym moim zdaniem garaż prowadzący do domu to dużo lepszy pomysl niż taki tylko z wyjściem na podwórko  :wink:

----------


## igimaks

Mam u siebie 2 samochody w garażu i nic, ale zupełnie nic nie czuć 
Do garażu trzeba przejść przez wiatrołap i kotłownię i w żadnym z tych pomieszczeń nie czuć zapachów z garażu 
Zresztą w garażu też nic nie czuć

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja mam garaż dwustanowiskowy, niżej niż dom o 30 cm.
Nic nie czuć. Ale w garażu też nie ma brzydkich zapachów. To chyba kwestia utrzymania auta i jego wieku.
Dla mnie problem nie istnieje.
Za to wchodzi człowiek do ciepłego auta jedzie do pracy rewelacja. wraca i do ciepłego domu, żyć nie umierać.
 :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

No to ja chyba jestem rekordzistą - ryzykantem, bo z mojego dwustanowiskowego garażu wchodzę bezpośrednio do ...*kuchni* (zakupy podaję małżonce, która je od razu wrzuca do przykuchennej spiżarni). Garaż nie ogrzewany, wentylowany sporą "kratką". Efekt - w kuchni NIC nie czuć! Za to - jakaż wygoda!  :tongue:

----------


## Anulek2005

My też mamy garaż w bryle budynku i wejście do krótkiego korytarza a potem jest wejście do kuchni. Nic nie śmierdzi, a komfort wchodzenia rano do samochodu bez konieczności wychodzenia na zewnątrz (zwłaszcza zimą) jest nie do przecenienia. Pozostałe powyższe zalety w pełni potwierdzam (wnoszenie zakupów itd.).
Nie wyobrażam sobie innej opcji, niż garaż z bezpośrednim wejściem do domu.
Żeby wszystko było jasne - kolejność czynności: wyjeżdżając, najpierw otwieram bramę, odpalam auto i wyjeżdżam; po wjeździe do garażu wyłączam silnik, potem zamykam bramę  :Smile:

----------


## Michal_Wawa

Jak nie masz starego cieknącego olejem auta, jeszcze z jakąś starą instalacją gazową to nic nie śmierdzi. Dla mnie to jedna z największych zalet domu. Dzieci w zimę rano wsiadają bez kurtek do ciepłego auta, idealnie. Gdybym miał mieć garaż w osobnym budynku czy bez przejścia do domu to szkoda roboty i kasy, lepiej wiatę za pół darmo wystrugać.

----------


## compi

Wchodzę do garażu z wiatrołapu. Pomimo tego, że jest w nim kratka wyciągowa z WM to problemów z zapachami nie mam. Przy wykonaniu w tym miejscu nawiewu problemu nie powinno być w ogóle. Jednak podstawa to "czysty" od wycieków samochód i sprawny wyjazd z garażu. Resztę załatwia zamykanie za sobą drzwi.

----------


## domovvo

> Wchodzę do garażu z wiatrołapu. Pomimo tego, że jest w nim kratka wyciągowa z WM to problemów z zapachami nie mam. Przy wykonaniu w tym miejscu nawiewu problemu nie powinno być w ogóle. Jednak podstawa to "czysty" od wycieków samochód i sprawny wyjazd z garażu. Resztę załatwia zamykanie za sobą drzwi.


Dokładnie. Mamy  tak samo i problemów nie ma  :smile:

----------


## compi

I generalnie przy WM, w domu powinno występować nadciśnienie. Przy niewłączonym do systemu garażu opcje zapachowe raczej nam nie grożą.

----------


## beatagl

> To chyba kwestia utrzymania auta i jego wieku.



Co wiek auta ma do zapachu? 20 letni bardziej Ci śmierdzi ? 
Jak ktoś ma sprawną wentylacje i nie zapala auta na kilka minut przed wyjazdem to jest ok. 
Nieważne czy 20 letnim maluchem czy nowym mercedesem

----------


## langdon

Dziękuje wam Bardzo za opinie przekonaliście mnie do garazu z drzwiami d wiatrołapu... ale jak sie nie sprawdzi i bede czuł auto w domu to się do was odezwę jeszcze  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Zrób jak Ci życzliwie radzimy i nie będziesz narzekał  :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

odezwij się też jak Ci się pomysł spodoba  :big grin:

----------


## jarekpolak

> Co wiek auta ma do zapachu? 20 letni bardziej Ci śmierdzi ? 
> Jak ktoś ma sprawną wentylacje i nie zapala auta na kilka minut przed wyjazdem to jest ok. 
> Nieważne czy 20 letnim maluchem czy nowym mercedesem


Otóż różnica jest ogromna. Spaliny ze starego auta na gaz zawsze będą śmierdzieć i to na odległość. Obecnie obowiązuje norma spalin euro6 a wspomniany maluch nie był objęty żadną normą a zapach był bardzo specyficzny i mocny, więc spaliny ze starszych modeli śmierdzą lecz powyżej 2005 już nie musisz się obawiać smrodku spalin.

----------


## beatagl

> Otóż różnica jest ogromna. Spaliny ze starego auta na gaz zawsze będą śmierdzieć i to na odległość. Obecnie obowiązuje norma spalin euro6 a wspomniany maluch nie był objęty żadną normą a zapach był bardzo specyficzny i mocny, więc spaliny ze starszych modeli śmierdzą lecz powyżej 2005 już nie musisz się obawiać smrodku spalin.


O tak .... po 2005 to już perfumki wylatują tylko siedzieć w garażu i wąchać  :smile: 
Skąd takie założenie , że stary musi być na gaz? maluch jeśli posiada przegląd to spełnia polskie normy i jest dopuszczony do ruchu. Bzdurą jest że maluch miał mocny zapach spalin. ( Nie wiem dlaczego piszesz o maluchu w czasie przeszłym ? - ...był....) 
Pomimo wszystko nie polecam nikomu zakładając, że ma auto po 2005 roku  :smile:  żeby wąchali spaliny w swych garażach

----------


## jarekpolak

> O tak .... po 2005 to już perfumki wylatują tylko siedzieć w garażu i wąchać 
> Skąd takie założenie , że stary musi być na gaz? maluch jeśli posiada przegląd to spełnia polskie normy i jest dopuszczony do ruchu. Bzdurą jest że maluch miał mocny zapach spalin. ( Nie wiem dlaczego piszesz o maluchu w czasie przeszłym ? - ...był....) 
> Pomimo wszystko nie polecam nikomu zakładając, że ma auto po 2005 roku  żeby wąchali spaliny w swych garażach


Maluch "był" ponieważ produkcja jest już zakończona. Stare nie musi być na gaz, jednak stare z gazem równa się okropny smród. Wielu moich znajomych ma przejście z garażu do domu i nikomu nic nie śmierdzi a i mi nie śmierdzi jak ich odwiedzam, jednak widzę, że jeśli Ty nie masz garażu w domu to od razu jesteś na NIE bo masz wielką wiedzę na ten temat na podstawie autopsji. pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## beatagl

> Maluch "był" ponieważ produkcja jest już zakończona. Stare nie musi być na gaz, jednak stare z gazem równa się okropny smród. Wielu moich znajomych ma przejście z garażu do domu i nikomu nic nie śmierdzi a i mi nie śmierdzi jak ich odwiedzam, jednak widzę, że jeśli Ty nie masz garażu w domu to od razu jesteś na NIE bo masz wielką wiedzę na ten temat na podstawie autopsji. pozdrawiam



To że się skończyła produkcja nie oznacza że znikł z powierzchni ziemi 
W którym miejscu byłam na nie ?
Pewnie ciężko pracowałeś na to swoje autko z 2005 roku i zachwalasz jego zapach  :smile:  , ja nie mam przeciwko Tobie nic i twojemu wąchaniu bezzapachowych spalin aut po  2005r i widzę że masz bardzo dużą wiedze na temat motoryzacji   :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> O tak .... po 2005 to już perfumki wylatują tylko siedzieć w garażu i wąchać 
> Skąd takie założenie , że stary musi być na gaz? *maluch jeśli posiada przegląd to spełnia polskie normy i jest dopuszczony do ruchu. Bzdurą jest że maluch miał mocny zapach spalin.* ( Nie wiem dlaczego piszesz o maluchu w czasie przeszłym ? - ...był....) 
> Pomimo wszystko nie polecam nikomu zakładając, że ma auto po 2005 roku  żeby wąchali spaliny w swych garażach


W starych samochodach nie było żadnych katalizatorów, w związku z czym spaliny zawierały w większych ilościach czad, niedopalone węglowodory i azotyny i inne takie. Im bardziej wyeksploatowany silnik - tym bardziej zanieczyszczone spaliny wydobywają się z wydechu. Zaobserwuj jadąc za innymi samochodami co wydobywa się z ich rur wydechowych (szczególnie po redukcji biegu). Kolor wydobywających się spalin, jeśli takowe są widoczne, jest nawet przesłanką do diagnozowania stanu silnika. Dlatego jeśli taki samochód z silnikiem "biorącym ojej" pochodzi chwilę w garażu to z pewnością nie wyda z siebie zapachu "perfumków", jak piszesz i to bez względu na jego wiek.

Z ciekawości zapytam jakie polskie normy masz na myśli, bo wydaje mi się, że u nas również obowiązuje unijna norma Euro, nawet od dłuższego już czasu i dotyczy ona *nowych* - rejestrowanych po raz pierwszy pojazdów. 


A wracając do tematu - mam przejście z garażu do domu i nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej. Jest to przejście przez pomieszczenie gospodarcze do przedpokoju. Silnik zapalam po otwarciu bramy garażowej, więc spaliny nie kotłują się w garażu. Po przyjechaniu najpierw gaszę silnik i dopiero zamykam bramę. Nawet w pralni nie ma smrodku. W garażu parkują czternastoletni diesel i/lub sześcioletni benzyniak.

Wsiadanie zimowym porankiem do niewyziębionego samochodu jest dla mnie wielkim komfortem. Podobnie jak wnoszenie zakupów bez potrzeby latania po placu wokół domu.

----------


## jerrry1

> Nie czuć mam diesla i pomimo tego, że pracuje nieraz Webasto przy sprawnej wentylacji nie mam nieprzyjemnych zapachów w wiatrołapie a co dopiero w domu.
> Drzwi do garażu mam metalowe, ppoż z uszczelką wentylacja garażu grawitacyjna, garaż nieocieplany w garażu wydmuch powietrza zużytego z rekuperatora.


* CityMatic* czy ten zabieg z wyrzutną WM do garażu to był celowy?
Jeśli tak to dlaczego? Pytam go jeśli takie rozwiązanie ma same plusy to chętnie bym z niego skorzystał.
U siebie budować planuję dom parterowy + WM + garaż w bryle, dodatkowo w garażu będzie komin do wentylacji grawitacyjnej i jakiś niewielki grzejnik CO
Możesz podać jakieś argumenty?

----------


## autorus

U mnie jest tak samo. Garaż nieogrzewany a jednak jest ciepło.

----------


## beatagl

> W starych samochodach nie było żadnych katalizatorów, w związku z czym spaliny zawierały w większych ilościach czad, niedopalone węglowodory i azotyny i inne takie. Im bardziej wyeksploatowany silnik - tym bardziej zanieczyszczone spaliny wydobywają się z wydechu. Zaobserwuj jadąc za innymi samochodami co wydobywa się z ich rur wydechowych (szczególnie po redukcji biegu). Kolor wydobywających się spalin, jeśli takowe są widoczne, jest nawet przesłanką do diagnozowania stanu silnika. Dlatego jeśli taki samochód z silnikiem "biorącym ojej" pochodzi chwilę w garażu to z pewnością nie wyda z siebie zapachu "perfumków", jak piszesz i to bez względu na jego wiek.
> 
> Z ciekawości zapytam jakie polskie normy masz na myśli, bo wydaje mi się, że u nas również obowiązuje unijna norma Euro, nawet od dłuższego już czasu i dotyczy ona *nowych* - rejestrowanych po raz pierwszy pojazdów. 
> 
> 
> A wracając do tematu - mam przejście z garażu do domu i nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej. Jest to przejście przez pomieszczenie gospodarcze do przedpokoju. Silnik zapalam po otwarciu bramy garażowej, więc spaliny nie kotłują się w garażu. Po przyjechaniu najpierw gaszę silnik i dopiero zamykam bramę. Nawet w pralni nie ma smrodku. W garażu parkują czternastoletni diesel i/lub sześcioletni benzyniak.
> 
> Wsiadanie zimowym porankiem do niewyziębionego samochodu jest dla mnie wielkim komfortem. Podobnie jak wnoszenie zakupów bez potrzeby latania po placu wokół domu.


Zgadzam sie z Tobą w 100% jeśli ktoś tak robi to nie czuć nic bez względu na rocznik auta i na to czy ma katalizator czy nie
O komforcie o którym piszesz nie trzeba nikomu mówić

----------


## compi

Otwarcie bramy garażowej to góra kilkadziesiąt sekund. To musiałby być ikarus bez uszczelek w silniku, żeby narobić zamieszania. Chyba nie rozgrzewacie silnika w zamkniętym garażu?

----------


## Jurek367

W porządku, ale tylko wtedy, kiedy garaż jest na tyle duży, że kolejne drzwi nie będą tam zawadzały. Wygodne rozwiązanie na pewno

----------


## CityMatic

> * CityMatic* czy ten zabieg z wyrzutną WM do garażu to był celowy?
> Jeśli tak to dlaczego? Pytam go jeśli takie rozwiązanie ma same plusy to chętnie bym z niego skorzystał.
> U siebie budować planuję dom parterowy + WM + garaż w bryle, dodatkowo w garażu będzie komin do wentylacji grawitacyjnej i jakiś niewielki grzejnik CO
> Możesz podać jakieś argumenty?


Ciepło które bym tracił nieodwracalnie wypuszczając powietrze z rekuperatora, a tak pomimo braku ogrzewania garażu .....zawsze w ++++++  przy 40m2 powierzchni.
To jedyny i podstawowy argument, opinie na temat że zwiększa się wilgotność w garażu są .....wyssane z palca, albo są to opinie osób które takiego rozwiązania nie mają , lub chciały by mieć, a teraz negatywną wypowiedzą rekompensują sobie stratę ciepła  :smile: . Warunkiem jest posiadanie wentylacji grawitacyjnej garażu (lub zgodnej z przepisami)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cieszynianka

> *Czyli katalizator daje nam tę przewagę, że możemy odpalać auto w garażu na dłuższy czas ?* Chyba nie. Niezależnie czy masz nowsze auto czy starsze, jak wchodzisz zapalasz i wyjeżdżasz i analogicznie wjezdzasz i gasisz, to nic nie będzie czuć.


Chyba nie do końca się rozumiemy, odpalenie to bardzo krótki moment, nie może trwać dłuższy czas.
Co do katalizatora to, jak piszesz, "daje przewagę" co do jakości wydobywających się wyziewów z rury wydechowej. Jego funkcją jest dopalanie pozostałych węglowodorów, utlenianie tlenku węgla, redukcja tlenków azotu, co oznacza, że spaliny mają "mniejszą siłę rażenia".
A  wiele starych samochodów ma wyeksploatowane silniki = śmierdzące wyziewy.

 :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

> O tak .... po 2005 to już perfumki wylatują tylko siedzieć w garażu i wąchać 
> Skąd takie założenie , że stary musi być na gaz?* maluch jeśli posiada przegląd to spełnia polskie normy i jest dopuszczony do ruchu. Bzdurą jest że maluch miał mocny zapach spalin.* ( Nie wiem dlaczego piszesz o maluchu w czasie przeszłym ? - ...był....) 
> Pomimo wszystko nie polecam nikomu zakładając, że ma auto po 2005 roku  żeby wąchali spaliny w swych garażach


Lubię być na bieżąco w dziedzinie motoryzacji, więc rozwiń, proszę, temat polskich norm, na podstawie których samochody są dopuszczane do ruchu. 

PS
Maluchami 126p długo jeździłam, miałam w sumie trzy i  zapach ich spalin był dość mocny, nawet tego z nowym silnikiem  :yes:

----------


## beatagl

Mamy w rodzinie z 85r w stanie kolekcjonerskim i nic mi w nim nie śmierdzi  :smile: 
chodziło mi o euro 5

----------


## jerrry1

> Ciepło które bym tracił nieodwracalnie wypuszczając powietrze z rekuperatora, a tak pomimo braku ogrzewania garażu .....zawsze w ++++++  przy 40m2 powierzchni.
> To jedyny i podstawowy argument, opinie na temat że zwiększa się wilgotność w garażu są .....wyssane z palca, albo są to opinie osób które takiego rozwiązania nie mają , lub chciały by mieć, a teraz negatywną wypowiedzą rekompensują sobie stratę ciepła . Warunkiem jest posiadanie wentylacji grawitacyjnej garażu (lub zgodnej z przepisami)
> Pozdrawiam


A jak ma się sprawa z "zapaszkami" z mieszkania czyli z kuchni gdzie np. smażymy rybę i z WC.
Czy nie przenoszą się wtedy woń do garażu?
W którym miejscu masz umieszczony anemostat i w jakiej odległości jest od komina wentylacyjnego.
Zastanawiam się rekuperator umieścić właśnie w garażu czy wtedy nie muszę roić przewodów wyrzutni?
CityMatic czy możesz zrobić kilka fotek jak to wygląda u ciebie?
P.S.
widzę że jesteśmy z jednego województwa  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

Zapaszek rybki - jest w garażu, ale równie szybko jak z mieszkania ulatnia się na zewnątrz, z WC nie przypominam sobie, aby był jakiś  :smile: trzeba by nieźle "zrobić" i zapewne zostawić  :smile: 
Anemostat jest umieszczony ok 5,5 m od wywiewu komina , dom parterowy, a rekuperator na strychu.
Całość wykonana wg schematu - GWC w prostej linii daleko poza domem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cieszynianka

> Mamy w rodzinie z 85r w stanie kolekcjonerskim i nic mi w nim nie śmierdzi 
> chodziło mi o euro 5


W moich też w środku nie śmierdziało, ale zapach spalin był bardziej intensywny niż z aut z katalizatorami (choć mniej niż z dwusuwów)  :roll eyes:

----------


## beatagl

> W moich też w środku nie śmierdziało, ale zapach spalin był bardziej intensywny niż z aut z katalizatorami (choć mniej niż z dwusuwów)


Widzę że lubisz "łapać" za słówka

----------


## cieszynianka

> Widzę że lubisz "łapać" za słówka


Ujmę to inaczej, nie lubię nieścisłości, niedomówień oraz negowania czegoś bez uzasadnienia, na zasadzie "nie, bo nie".
 :bye:

----------

